# Fedor gets the boot from SF!



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

> PHILADELPHIA -- The "Last Emperor" has seen his last fight in Strikeforce.
> 
> Fedor Emelianenko will be cut from the promotion following his loss to Dan Henderson at last Saturday's Strikeforce/M-1 Fedor vs. Henderson event.
> 
> ...


*Source: MMAFighting.com*

Whoa!

UPDATE:
Apparently Fedor's contract with Showtime is still there, so he's no longer a SF fighter, but he's still at Showtime fighter?



> Fedor Emelianenko is no longer a Strikeforce fighter.
> 
> But he is definitely still a Showtime fighter, according to his representatives.
> 
> ...


*Source: MMAjunkie.com*


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

If he doesn't retire where can he go with Zuffa all bitter like that? Hard to imagine Bellator, maybe BAMMA or those M-1 shows. There's always back to Japan, for another decade of... ?


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

At least chances of Reem vs Fedor went up... Though I don't think that fight will be very competitive :/


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Interesting to see what happens with Showtime, can they sue Zuffa for breach of contract? There might be some loop hole because of the SF/Showtime contract situation where they can sue Zuffa to pay out the rest of the contract.

In order for Nick Diaz to come to UFC, they needed to work out a deal with Showtime and not SF itself, I hope M1 finds some loop hole to screw Zuffa over for some cash. 

I'm not a big fan of how they handle things, UFC puts on great events but ultimately Dana is a power hungry bastard and if you don't please him, you essentially screw you're career over.


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

This just makes it really peculiar. They're making it very obvious that SF isn't going to be hanging around much longer. Why don't Zuffa just do a Pride on it and admit they're gutting Strikeforce?


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

Maybe he has a 3 loss fight contract. If he loses 3 in a row they can release him. It's possible, I believe the UFC has it on their guys don't they?


Spec0688 said:


> Interesting to see what happens with Showtime, can they sue Zuffa for breach of contract? There might be some loop hole because of the SF/Showtime contract situation where they can sue Zuffa to pay out the rest of the contract.
> 
> In order for Nick Diaz to come to UFC, they needed to work out a deal with Showtime and not SF itself, I hope M1 finds some loop hole to screw Zuffa over for some cash.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of how they handle things, UFC puts on great events but ultimately Dana is a power hungry bastard and if you don't please him, you essentially screw you're career over.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

This is Dana's way of getting payback for Fedor/M1 not signing with the UFC when Dana was after Fedor.
Dana really carries a grudge..
Im not a big fan of the way things seem to be unfolding so far..


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Dana F'n White said:


> *
> "You guys thought he was the pound-for-pound best in the world, but I thought he was overrated for years," White said.
> *
> Whoa!


Man, it annoys me when he tears fighters up like this. Not saying that I entirely disagree, but a little respect won't hurt.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Zuffa/UFC/Dana are becoming monsters and not good ones.


----------



## SergeiOwnsFedor (Aug 2, 2011)

*Fedor Emelianenko cut from Strikeforce*

Dana White has now announced that Fedor Emelianenko is now done in Strikeforce. Where does Fedor go now DREAM or retirement?

Source: http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/White-Fedor-Cut-from-Strikeforce-34507

Sorry for posting it in the UFC threads MODs.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Why would you post this in the UFC section when he was cut from StrikeForce? Plus, it was already posted in it's correct place an hour ago

http://www.mmaforum.com/strikeforce/93300-fedor-gets-boot-sf.html

 Didn't mean to be negative mate


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Strikeforce = Done

I was never a huge Fedor fan... but people will pay to watch him fight. I think he's going to retire.

Dana probably did this so they can take the stupid M-1 logo off of all the fights.

Piss Dana off and he will find him way to get back to you.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

You don't get labeled overrated by going 31 wins in a row barring one loss by cut. You won't see another HW accomplish that, at least don't bet on it. It's a grudge Dana has had for years dealing with M1.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Dana is a power hungry bastard and if you don't please him, you essentially screw you're career over.


In the same way that if you don't please any boss, you put your job in jeopardy.



> Zuffa/UFC/Dana are becoming monsters and not good ones.


No, they are becoming more efficient every day and the more efficient they get, the less time they have for fighters/management who are awkward or demand a lot, and then can't deliver on fight night.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Goodbye Fedor. You'll always be "The Last Emperor" to me.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

And Sergei is going to be cut after his contract is fulfilled. So Strikeforce will be down to Barnett and Antonio Silva as their headliners lol.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Updated my OP with more details on his contract status with Showtime


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

I thought the Hendo fight was the last fight on his contract, so technically Fedor is a free agent and SF is just not re-signing him. Or Fedor does not want to re-sign.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> Updated my OP with more details on his contract status with Showtime


Lol that would piss dana off to the max if something in the future we have something like "Showtime/M1- Global present Fedor vs Overeem"


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

box said:


> You don't get labeled overrated by going 31 wins in a row barring one loss by cut. You won't see another HW accomplish that, at least don't bet on it. It's a grudge Dana has had for years dealing with M1.



Igor Vovchanyun had a longer unbeaten streak.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm sure Dana got a major hard-on when he announced Fedor's cut, but it doesn't matter anyway, because SF will be dead by the end of the year.

The fighters they're cutting are fighters that wouldn't have competed again by then regardless, and this way Zuffa doesn't have to worry about keeping them insured through training the rest of the year. Anyone who is cut can still try for a UFC contract. Well, except the chicks.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

js9234 said:


> Maybe he has a 3 loss fight contract. If he loses 3 in a row they can release him. It's possible, I believe the UFC has it on their guys don't they?


He didn't sign his contract with the UFC/Zuffa but with SF/Showtime before Zuffa bought it.



SM33 said:


> In the same way that if you don't please any boss, you put your job in jeopardy.


You can disagree with you're boss and have an argument with him over something work related and you're not going to be fired, its called a union and it's in place for that very reason. You might be suspended for a very rash decision for a couple of days but at the end of the day, you still get to keep the job.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

Yes, I know. I was comparing it saying maybe it was a contract similar to UFC's on their fighters.


Spec0688 said:


> He didn't sign his contract with the UFC/Zuffa but with SF/Showtime before Zuffa bought it.
> 
> 
> 
> You can disagree with you're boss and have an argument with him over something work related and you're not going to be fired, its called a union and it's in place for that very reason.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Fedor v Reem in BAMMA then


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

My question is, why wait until these guys lose. If you want them gone so badly, why not just cut them outright?


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

It's obvious that if Fedor fights in the near future it will be on one of the remaining M1 cards... Or maybe after a new Showtime M1 contract next year.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Man, it annoys me when he tears fighters up like this. Not saying that I entirely disagree, but a little respect won't hurt.


Exactly!



> You guys thought he was the pound-for-pound best in the world, but I thought he was overrated for years", White said.


......LMAO ---> That's why Dana tried (almost) everything to sign an *overrated fighter* 2 years ago, right?! :sarcastic12:
That doesn't sound like a smart move...

LOL Dana...you're a funny man :laugh:


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

vandalian said:


> My question is, why wait until these guys lose. If you want them gone so badly, why not just cut them outright?


I would guess it is because he still had value before the Hendo fight and plus it was a superfight.

Now his value is diminished and what SF fight is left for him? Should they make him fight Arlovski again?


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> My question is, why wait until these guys lose. If you want them gone so badly, why not just cut them outright?


Fedor was not cut because anyone in particular wanted him out, he was cut because he was headlining events and didn't win, 3 times in a row. If he'd won those fights, there'd probably be threads now about Fedor fighting for the UFC belt in his next fight.

It's not personal, it's business. Fedor is no longer what his name says he is, and he's still managed by incompetent fools, Zuffa doesn't have time for that.


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

ASKREN4WIN said:


> I thought the Hendo fight was the last fight on his contract, so technically *Fedor is a free agent and SF is just not re-signing him.* Or Fedor does not want to re-sign.


This has to be the reason. Why would you resign a 34 year old with 3 losses in a row?


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> ......LMAO ---> That's why Dana tried (almost) everything to sign an overrated fighter 2 years ago, right?!
> That doesn't sound like a smart move...
> 
> LOL Dana...you're a funny man


Dana personally thought he was overrated, but Dana also knew that regardless of what he thought, Fedor would sell big.

As I've said in the other threads on this matter, it's a business issue, not a personal one. If you're a car dealer, you don't just sell the ones you like the look of.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

ASKREN4WIN said:


> I thought the Hendo fight was the last fight on his contract, so technically Fedor is a free agent and SF is just not re-signing him. Or Fedor does not want to re-sign.


Fedor had one fight left on his SF/Showtime deal?


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

Budhisten said:


> Fedor had one fight left on his SF/Showtime deal?


Ahh, they should have at least let him have his last fight if he wanted it.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Fedor was more so not re-signed, as oppose to cut. Cut is more indicative of being released from your contract prematurely, but Fedor's last fight wit Hendo was his last contracted fight under Coker's Strikeforce. Fedor was getting paid 1.2 million dollar win or lose in his Strikeforce contract, Dana's not going to offer him that same contract under Zuffa's Strikeforce. 

The most likely outcome was Zuffa presented Fedor a mere $250,000.00 per fight contract and M1 laughed at the thought of their "million dollar" fighter performing for anything short of some kind of shenanigans amount. 

I think Dana would rather have Fedor then not, but he's not going to get bent over a couch like Coker did and let M1 run a train.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

SM33 said:


> Dana personally thought he was overrated, but Dana also knew that regardless of what he thought, Fedor would sell big.
> 
> As I've said in the other threads on this matter, it's a business issue, not a personal one. If you're a car dealer, you don't just sell the ones you like the look of.


Can't argue with that.

The fact he wanted Fedor beacuse the marketing potential WAS huge is no secret.

The fact that he didn't like M-1 and their methods is no secret also.

The fact that Fedor wasn't close to his heart is also a known fact.

But, he comes out now and tries to act like he was Nostradamus - the guy that knew everything, the guy that predicted the future. And that's not the case here.

The truth is: Dana would sign Fedor tomorrow IF he could. But he knows it's almost impossible.
Fedor would still sell huge in the UFC, even with 2 straight losses.
Put him against Brock Lesnar and you have 1,000,000 PPVs guaranteed.

But...like you've said. Dana has an image he needs to keep (protect) and he's acting towards that goal.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

VolcomX311 said:


> Fedor was more so not re-signed, as oppose to cut. Cut is more indicative of being released from your contract prematurely, but Fedor's last fight wit Hendo was his last contracted fight under Coker's Strikeforce. Fedor was getting paid 1.2 million dollar win or lose in his Strikeforce contract, Dana's not going to offer him that same contract under Zuffa's Strikeforce.
> 
> The most likely outcome was Zuffa presented Fedor a mere $250,000.00 per fight contract and M1 laughed at the thought of their "million dollar" fighter performing for anything short of some kind of shenanigans amount.


15 minutes ago on Twitter:



> *@arielhelwani*
> ... And for the record, Fedor had one fight left on his SF/Showtime deal. Hope that clears that up.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

StrikeForce is done. DREAM would make ALOT of sense for Fedor, but FEG doesent have the cash.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks like I've seen my last Fedor fight.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Ever talk out of your ass and things happen to go your way? Then you wipe the sweat off of your head. Yeah, Dana just experienced that. So it's annoying to see him still show no respect for him.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

limba said:


> The fact he wanted Fedor beacuse the marketing potential WAS huge is no secret.
> [...]
> The truth is: Dana would sign Fedor tomorrow IF he could. But he knows it's almost impossible.
> Fedor would still sell huge in the UFC, even with 2 straight losses.
> Put him against Brock Lesnar and you have 1,000,000 PPVs guaranteed.


I'm not really into the numbers, so I might be wrong, but I always had the impression that Emelianenko was rather unkown to the typical US MMA spectator and only known to the die hard MMA fans, as Pride folded at the time UFC really became big. So did he Emelianenko really have such a big marketing potential¿


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

spaulding91 said:


> Igor Vovchanyun had a longer unbeaten streak.


I'm talking post Fedor era. Igor is another great heavyweight, Fedor just sustained his wins longer after facing more known fighters.


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

You cannot fault Fedor for fighting in HIS time line so I think it is absurd that people call him overrated finally after all the years and then wait until he loses and say "I knew it all along." I am going to take what the fighters have said about him in the past. That being said, I think he should just retire.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

AmdM said:


> Zuffa/UFC/Dana are becoming monsters and not good ones.


Exactly. You can just see that ugly, cheesy grin Dana has, sitting behind closed doors laughing about finally getting the chance to sack Fedor after all those years Fedor wouldn't bow to Dana as some kind of king like his other rostered fighters do (Anderson Silva makes me sick with how great a fighter he is and how much he stil has to suck upto Dana).

This really annoys me that Zuffa can now do whatever they like and still rake in billions of dollars! And to think how many guys still defend them and their monopoly power! It is outright sickening and doesn't relate to any other sport (even NFL et al have seperate team owners).


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow... suddenly I feel like I don't want to be an MMA fan anymore.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

K...I just had to share this video cuz it shows that Zuffa has full reigns now. They are the "empire." 

Cutting Overeem plus all Golden Glory fighters with the exception of Sergei and now Fedor. Who would of thought...

The message is clear. Do their bidding or face exile.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

^
Shame on the sport! They are making it just business. Even fighters started to make HUGE game plans for not to "LOOOSE" not to go out there and give the fans a SHOW!

In each UFC event. How many of the fights end with a Decision?????? In PRIDE I remember that they hardly went there. There was fights, KO, stombs and other interesting things. Now, we have to wait for JBJ or AS to see a fight, most of the rest not all of them just give us slam slam fights not STAND AND BANG!

Thats why:
1- Wanderli is a master in giving a show,
2- Fedor too,
3- The old Sho Gun,
4- Rampage,
5- JBJ,
6- Condit,
7- Henderson,
8- Loyoto
9- Cain,
10- Carpenter,
11- Brian Stan,
12- and for sure the Great Anderson Silva.

These are the fighters (at least the ones I can remember till now) that always gives us show. Most of the rest we hear:

And the Winner is by *Unanimous Decision "Bugs Bunny*" !!!


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

rul3z said:


> ^
> Shame on the sport! They are making it just business. Even fighters started to make HUGE game plans for not to "LOOOSE" not to go out there and give the fans a SHOW!
> 
> *In each UFC event. How many of the fights end with a Decision?????? In PRIDE I remember that they hardly went there. There was fights, KO, stombs and other interesting things. Now, we have to wait for JBJ or AS to see a fight, most of the rest not all of them just give us slam slam fights not STAND AND BANG!*
> ...


"Standing and banging" is not MMA. The sport has evolved past the pride days. If you want to see "Standing and banging" go watch K1 or a bunch of drunk idiots get in a bar fight.

It has very little to do with "not wanting to lose" and more to do with the skill level equaling out (on most fights). Not to mention I'm highly suspect of certain pride matchups made specifically so that one guy would get completely dominated.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> "Standing and banging" is not MMA. The sport has evolved past the pride days. If you want to see "Standing and banging" go watch K1 or a bunch of drunk idiots get in a bar fight.
> 
> It has very little to do with "not wanting to lose" and more to do with the skill level equaling out (on most fights). Not to mention I'm highly suspect of certain pride matchups made specifically so that one guy would get completely dominated.


I didn't mean that if they have to "stand", and for sure it has evolved and has more skills. 

But, ....

MMA isn't "Hugging and Kissing" too! And that’s what most of the decisions come out from!


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

MMA is in a weird spot right now. Has Dana done a lot for the sport, yes. I think to really get it mainstream though, he may very well not be the guy for the task.

He holds grudges and has a crazy amount of ill regard towards fighters because he:

a) Cannot sign them
b) Doesn't like them Personally
c) Doesn't get his way

I hope I get to see Overeem vs. Fedor in Dream, that's my last fantasy match I need.

Women's MMA may very well be killed off because of White's ignorance. Put some damn money and incentive in and you'll get talent from the woodwork. For people to say they aren't excited to see Coenen, Cyborg, Carano, Shinashi, Kaufman, etc, etc. that's just ignorance.

It's a sad day when "Business is usual" and shit hits the fan. I'm sad to say it, but it really sucks to be an MMA fan right now. I haven't every felt this way about the sport since I started seriously watching, researching and following in 1993.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

It isn't because of ignorance, it's because their aren't enough women to really take notice yet. I like watching womens' MMA but he does make a point about it not really being relevant yet because of depth. I'm finding myself defending Dana a little too much lately. What's wrong with me lol


Big_Charm said:


> MMA is in a weird spot right now. Has Dana done a lot for the sport, yes. I think to really get it mainstream though, he may very well not be the guy for the task.
> 
> He holds grudges and has a crazy amount of ill regard towards fighters because he:
> 
> ...


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

If its true and Fedor has one fight left on his contract, the UFC should have used him for the final SF show. They could have "let go' Brock, had Brock "sign" w/ SF for one fight, and put on a mega show w/ huge numbers for everyone.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

js9234 said:


> It isn't because of ignorance, it's because their aren't enough women to really take notice yet. I like watching womens' MMA but he does make a point about it not really being relevant yet because of depth. I'm finding myself defending Dana a little too much lately. What's wrong with me lol


But you need exposure to the public and investment in the first place to grow talent. If they fold women MMA now there will be less female athletes willing to train in MMA where they now think that they don't have a future.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Voiceless said:


> But you need exposure to the public and investment in the first place to grow talent. If they fold women MMA now there will be less female athletes willing to train in MMA were they now think that they don't have a future.


Exactly, I lose respect for Dana by the day. The guy has nothing ever good to say and is on a mission to ruin fighters/camps/divisions if they aren't ready to do 'as he says'.

:thumbsdown:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Wtf yall getting mad at Dana for??? Not only does it say he didnt have much to do with the decision BUT EVEN IF HE DID he still is correct. Fedor lost 3 in a row and Dana has every right to can him until he gets some wins.

Nothing wrong here.
Go Dana


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well this just means that Dana White isn't resigning Fedor. Considering the Strikeforce contract is up I think he has a right to practice that option. If Fedor wants to continue to fight on Showtime with M-1 Global then that is his business.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Great news for MMA. Dude was getting paid FAR more than he was worth. Now I never have to hear about his overrated ass ever again.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I have to agree that before his loss to Werdum is was already subject whether he deserved that much money. Now it's confirmed that he demands far more then he is worth. If he wants to be considered seriously then he needs to start back with smallertime fighters.


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> I have to agree that before his loss to Werdum is was already subject whether he deserved that much money. Now it's confirmed that he demands far more then he is worth. If he wants to be considered seriously then he needs to start back with smallertime fighters.


I don't agree with the part about him fighting inferior fighters. I feel he just needs to get with the times and improve his training methods. He's totally old school, and MMA has developed at an astounding rate recently. He's probably had 6 fights since this influx of newly improved fighters. In those 5 fights he's lost 3. Clearly what he's been doing isn't working. If he was to take an approach similar to GSP and train all aspects of his MMA with legit world class practitioners then he'd definitely improve even at his age.

In regards to the Dana situation I don't think his recent actions are all that consistent with a true MMA revolutionary. What he's effectively doing is strengthening UFC to insane levels. This is to the detriment of MMA as a sport. Since he's come into the UFC he's made all these claims of wanting to develop the sport, but with the cut of Coenen I'm starting to think he's not all that interested in building a sport. He seems more interested in building a very profitable business.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

It doesn't make sense to pay Fedor millions to lose. He's not even a big enough draw in the US to justify it even if he was winning.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Frodo your sig image hilarious  Legit lol here.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well when he was first brought to the US with Affliction it was an experiment so that first time was justifiable. After that then Affliction was stuck in a contract with him so they had to pay him that huge paycheck. Coker gambled on Fedor.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

HexRei said:


> Frodo your sig image hilarious  Legit lol here.


I wish I could take credit for it, but I found it online and loved it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well that is rather interesting. But I like it to cause I'm a Lord of the Rings fan. Can't wait for the Hobbit to come out.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

It probably has less to do with how Dana feels personally and more to do with the fact that a guy that's been marketed as one of the top HW's in the world lost 3 straight fights and was knocked out by a 40 year old MW. Why keep him, especially at the price his management wants for his fights?


----------



## Adam365 (Jul 10, 2008)

AmdM said:


> Zuffa/UFC/Dana are becoming monsters and not good ones.


are there any good monsters?.....maybe sex monsters are the good ones?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

They started becoming monsters a long time ago. If they are sex monsters its in the shovenist way. Either way I agree Fedor isn't worth as much per fight.


----------

